

Robots and international trade: Do they need passports? A. Chander at We Robot - hallieatrobohub
http://robohub.org/werobot-2015-panel-2-robot-passports-with-anupam-chander/

======
robotlaunch
What country is labor happening in? Where is tax paid? Whose laws are
preeminent? Robotics, teleoperation and globalization are creating many new
questions!

